# Damn, I'm getting hairy!!!



## ccpro (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been on trt for about 8mos.  At first I noticed the armpits getting a little beastly, but now I've got the wife and kids commenting on my belly hair...yikes!  I wonder if this will level out or will I become bigfoot?


----------



## theminister (Aug 29, 2012)

hahaha funny. I got belly hair too on my last cycle!! just sprouted in one place and on one side!!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 29, 2012)

I have had belly hair since i was 12 WTF why is this weird? Men grow chest/armpit/belly/nut sack hair when they go through puberty... so its just starting to get thicker now or what?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2012)

i agree with andro, i have always had a hairy chest, belly, head, eyebrows, balls, etc.... 

you mean to tell me some guys arent hairy?


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope I had very little chest hair before trt.  Now I trim that shit down with a lawn mower.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 29, 2012)

The older i get the more hair starts to spring up in odd places. 

Like ears - wft is that all about? Now i have to tweeze my ear lobes about once a month to avoid having antennae jutting out. Its ridiculous!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 29, 2012)

This cycle I grew alot of extra hair lol.  Had to ask my lady to start shaving my back haha. Now I do it weekly


----------



## JOMO (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive been a hairy bastard since the get go, but noticably more hair growing on my lats that I cant reach since my first cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2012)

teenwolf in the house!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2012)

week 4 on test e


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

Get a razor


----------



## beasto (Aug 29, 2012)

Time to break out the nair and get all that shit off!!!


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've always had chest and belly hair, but since TRT I've grown patches of hair on my back and trap.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup my patches get a lot darker on cycle. It will go back to normal off cycle.


----------



## ccpro (Aug 30, 2012)

What about the hair on the bottom of my feet, and what about the hair under my fingernails and behind my eyeballs.  I feel like a gorilla in mist with all the tweezering my wife already does on my ears!  WTF, getting old sucks...your nuts get wet when you sit on the john and you sprout hair out of every orifice!


----------



## DF (Aug 30, 2012)

Ear hair?? why do we get this?  Why is my nose hair out of control?  I really do not like this.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 30, 2012)

got one better than that,my eye lashes are longer and prettier than my wifes lmao!!)


----------



## Jada (Sep 1, 2012)

i grew crazy hair on my first cycle>


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 1, 2012)

i thought i was imaging it, i normally don't have a lot of chest hair but!!!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, stomach has more hair than my chest...wtf.  Long enough to use clippers on...I aint shittin ya!


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

I had hair grow around my nipples like never before.  Wife made me shave it all.  lol


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol it's all part of the game. At least you can shave hair off


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 11, 2012)

You old fucks...my stomach hair spread out and got darker hair on shoulders also, but it's gross because its just a few dark hairs, looks weird


----------



## staxs (Dec 12, 2012)

Before I started the "Juice" I never really had chest, stomach, shoulder, back hair because it doesnt run in genetic line. Now! if I dont shave my body at least once a week i turn into a wolf.....


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> The older i get the more hair starts to spring up in odd places.
> 
> Like ears - wft is that all about? Now i have to tweeze my ear lobes about once a month to avoid having antennae jutting out. Its ridiculous!!



Same here brother!  Less on top, more in ears and nose WTF!?


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 12, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Same here brother!  Less on top, more in ears and nose WTF!?



Yup, its the effects of age and gravity - your hair folicles migrate from the top of your head to your ears, back and chest. I imagine if i hung upside down for 12 hours a day i could reverse it - but who's got time for that


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> I imagine if i hung upside down for 12 hours a day i could reverse it - but who's got time for that



=))  Maybe I could hang upside down the time I spend here!


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 13, 2012)

YOu? HA 
Im like this all the time now.

I have to buzz cut it all.

here is me after soccer game last summer before hair cut: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__hVqs8nSydQ/S8lyzm01qMI/AAAAAAAAHhc/vJU0L8ioePA/s1600/chimp.jpg



Here is after I cut hair:

http://www.roflzoo.com/pics/042010/hairless-bodybuilder-chimp.jpg


----------



## g0re (Dec 13, 2012)

^^^^^^


You got some big ass balls bro!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait a minute.....so on cycle I should expect this outcome???


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait thats for the Ginger thread !lol!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 13, 2012)

Here we go!  damn cut and paste


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 17, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> You got some big ass balls bro!!



Human Grade HCG bro! lol
On HRT but sometimes I like to swing the ol big sack around for a few weeks......


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 17, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Wait thats for the Ginger thread !lol!



HAHAHA  I was thinking WTF! l;ol


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 17, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Wait a minute.....so on cycle I should expect this outcome???



no that's a sex change.... wrong thread... HA


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 17, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Wait a minute.....so on cycle I should expect this outcome???



Think your on wrong board...try transgender anonymous..


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

I will tell you this much; NEVER wax that shit... it hurts like a mofo..... I had no idea that shit was so painful. I would rather have a midget bungee jump from my nutsack than wax hair again. 

Nair= Bullshit.... that shit doesn't work.... there are only six people in America who that shit actually works on....


Razors... fuck that noise .... ingrown hairs, razor burn, cuts..... no way- never again

Clippers- Bingo.... the only way to go gentleman... no ingrown hairs, no chemical burns, no razor burn..... this is the way to go unless you are prepping for a contest... invest in a nice pair of clippers and manscape that shit!!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Dec 18, 2012)

Vette's on point.  I just invested in some batter clippers, plenty of power and life, have to hit torso 2 x a month and trim up the nether regions about the same.
Wife is telling me I got black hairs growing on my back now....shittt!!!  Test must be good 2 go!!!!  I'm fortunate or a primate because wife plucks every friggin hair that shouldn't be on my body.  I'm constantly getting my ears groomed, I could give a shit!, but she won't have it...tweez, pluck, tweez, pluck.  Pubes are getting gray, it's fucking nasty, I'm going raw soon....lol.


----------



## getgains (Dec 19, 2012)

the ear hair drives me nuts i pull it out and its back in like a week the barber thinks it hilarious though!


----------

